# formar un nombre con leds



## Vanzpp92 (Dic 18, 2009)

que onda 

la verdad es que da algo de verguenza preguntar cosas tan tontas pero apenas soy un estudiante y se me dificulta mucho hah

bueno la idea es que quiero formar un nombre en una bakela  asi con leds las letras y hacerlas que prendan y apagen

cualquier idea sugerencia diagrama lo que tengan se los agradeceria mucho

o claro la idea es hacerlo funcionar con cd pilas una de 9v tal ves
\

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

No es algo muy complicado que digamos lo que pretendés.

Sólo te va a dar trabajo agujerear todo para que te queden las letras bien formadas. Hecho eso, lo más simple es cablearlas. Ponés en serie tantos LEDs como sea posible sin pasarte de la tensión de alimentación y en paralelo a esa tira, otra con la misma cantidad de LEDs, y así.

Supongamos que tenés 9V y LEDs de 2,5V/20mA y que tenés una "O" formada con 12LEDs. Con tres LEDs llegás a 7,5V (uno más y te pasaste, así que ahí habrá que parar) y buscás una resistencia en la que caiga el Volt y medio que te sobra.
1,5V/0,02A=75Ohm. Serán 68 u 82 los valores comerciales más cercanos (preferible usar 82). Con 1/4W de potencia en las resistencias alcanza.
Conectás de a tres en serie con la resistencia, te quedan 4 series y ahora las conectás en paralelo. 
Listo, a la otra letra.

El cálculo para tu circuito lo harás vos de acuerdo a los LEDs que uses, el mío fue sólo un ejemplo.

Slaudos


----------



## Vanzpp92 (Dic 18, 2009)

okk a ver si entendi lo que dices es que conecte los 3 leds en serie con una resistencia para que sean los 9v y depsues conectar otros 3 en paralelo con otra resistencia y asi
todas las letras ?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

No, no entendiste bien.



Cacho dijo:


> El cálculo para tu circuito lo harás vos de acuerdo a los LEDs que uses, el mío fue sólo un ejemplo.


Centrate en l aprimera parte de la respuesta, ahí expliqué la idea detás de lo que hice en el ejemplo. Eso es lo importante.
El ejemplo sólo es válido para las condiciones que planteé (no son comunes los LEDs con esas características).

Saludos


----------



## Vanzpp92 (Dic 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Ponés en serie tantos LEDs como sea posible sin pasarte de la tensión de alimentación y en paralelo a esa tira, otra con la misma cantidad de LEDs, y así.
> 
> 
> El cálculo para tu circuito lo harás vos de acuerdo a los LEDs que uses, el mío fue sólo un ejemplo.
> ...



okk ya me quedo claro 

graciass por todo

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

De nada.

Sólo acordate de la resistencia para hacer caer la diferencia de voltaje que te quede entre la suma de los LEDs y la alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## sydjoe (Jun 28, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> No es algo muy complicado que digamos lo que pretendés.
> 
> Sólo te va a dar trabajo agujerear todo para que te queden las letras bien formadas. Hecho eso, lo más simple es cablearlas. Ponés en serie tantos LEDs como sea posible sin pasarte de la tensión de alimentación y en paralelo a esa tira, otra con la misma cantidad de LEDs, y así.
> 
> ...


buenos dias yo quiero formar mi nombre con leds pero no se hacer la forma de la letra, si me pudieras explicar como hacerla (lo quiero formar con leds no con una matriz leds) para que me quede como la foto que deje adjunta.


----------

